# ICI Research Facility, Surrey. May 14



## Chopper (Jun 1, 2014)

Not the most interesting place, but an explore is an explore!
This facility was also used by Zeneca and Syngenta.
The place was completely stripped bare inside, most of the interesting stuff was outside in piles.

I have driven past this site countless times and had no idea it was there. It was the aerial view that caught my eye...











































Most of the rooms inside looked like this...



























Check the craftsmanship on this wood and glass staircase. Beautiful!







The inner courtyards looked landscaped but have since grown out of control.
















Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## King Al (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool pics Chopper, nice find this


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2014)

Despite the facelessness of it, I actually really like this. Looks huge too! Fantastic stuff, cheers for sharing with us!


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

Interesting,

It is unbelievable sites like this are just left, but with sales of 15 billion $ per year the owners are not so bothered.


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like it too. I'm surprised it hasn't been demolished and used for housing yet.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2014)

God knows what that cost to build! see Teddy took the easy way out.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great stuff there buddy


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like the place could easily be reused.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 12, 2014)

You did well to scrape a report out from there. We had a look around last summer and our cameras never even came out of the bags! Annoying as it looks so full of promise on satellite view. Definitely more of interest in the old huts outside. Is the old jag still there?

The place hasn't been totally forgotten - I found it after stumbling onto a local forum discussing redevelopment sites in that area.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 12, 2014)

poor teddy


----------



## Chopper (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks! I was a little disappointed! I hoped for something special. The jag is there! and the quads


----------



## logic.al (Jun 13, 2014)

Reminds me of something out of the first Resident Evil game.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 17, 2014)

I like the look of this place to be fair, cheers.


----------

